# Tortilla Chips



## blissful (Oct 18, 2011)

I searched high and low on DC for tortilla chips, and didn't find anything recent.

I have a big batch of salsa I'm making and 3 packages of flour and 3 packages of corn tortillas. I want chips.

What I've found, is corn tortillas, brushed with oil, cut in triangles, baked (and carefully watching them), then seasoned with salt. Ideas for other seasoning?  I love the lime seasoned ones, and the nacho cheese flavored ones, but how?

Any other ideas? Any way to make flour tortillas into chips, or is that a no no? What do you do? TIA


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 18, 2011)

You can buy all kinds of flavored "salts" billed as popcorn salt.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2011)

I make pita chips and assume tortilla chips would work the same.  

Cut them to size and sprinkle with garlic powder and oil then bake.  Tortilla chips would work the same.  Whatever you want for seasoning.  Try lime, chili powder, garlic, onion.


----------



## blissful (Oct 18, 2011)

For the lime/salt chips, I'm hoping to figure out if I can use citric acid for the lime taste.

For the nacho flavored chips, I'm thinking my cheddar powder and/or cheddar whey powder might be a base for those.I'd need to add some seasoning I'm guessing.

Patty, thanks though, I hang out at the space bar too.


----------



## blissful (Oct 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I make pita chips and assume tortilla chips would work the same.
> 
> Cut them to size and sprinkle with garlic powder and oil then bake.  Tortilla chips would work the same.  Whatever you want for seasoning.  Try lime, chili powder, garlic, onion.



Andy, do you actually sprinkle them with oil or brush them with oil, and does it make a difference?


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually, I spray them with oil then sprinkle with garlic powder.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 18, 2011)

Bliss--I make my own tortillas and I add lime zest and chilpolte to the dough. But, I would suggest spraying the tortillas with salt water to which you add lime and chilpote rather than drizzling with salt, etc. Disolve the salt in water, and add the rest, mist the chips and then bake.


----------



## PattY1 (Oct 18, 2011)

blissful said:


> For the lime/salt chips, I'm hoping to figure out if I can use citric acid for the lime taste.
> 
> *For the nacho flavored chips, I'm thinking my cheddar powder and/or cheddar whey powder might be a base for those*.I'd need to add some seasoning I'm guessing.
> 
> Patty, thanks though, I hang out at the space bar too.



They make that flavor also. 
When I bought a bunch a few years back they had more of a varietyFireworks Popcorn - Popcorn Seasonings. This is a place to start your search.


----------



## blissful (Oct 18, 2011)

Interesting ideas.

CWS--are you saying spray them with the flavored water then the oil? or no oil at all?

Patty, once I run out of powdered cheddar cheese, I'll give the search a try. I'm trying to use the powder and see if I can make something tasty out of it besides mac and cheese. 

I thought I'd get this done today, but, it looks like I won't get it done until tomorrow, I'm looking forward to the results, I'll report back. 
Garlic, chili powder....mmmmm maybe a little cayenne too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 18, 2011)

PattY1 said:
			
		

> They make that flavor also.
> When I bought a bunch a few years back they had more of a varietyFireworks Popcorn - Popcorn Seasonings. This is a place to start your search.



Kernel Seasons has a nice sprinkle too.  Chili Lime, Jalapeno, Sour Cream and Onion, and Hickory are what I have.  It's made for popcorn, but is nice on other stuff.  Their motto is "no more naked popcorn!"


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 18, 2011)

blissful said:


> Interesting ideas.
> 
> CWS--are you saying spray them with the flavored water then the oil? or no oil at all?
> 
> ...


 
I don't use oil on mine--but if I were to do that, I'd probably brush them with oil and then spray them.


----------



## blissful (Oct 18, 2011)

Good ideas!

On a side note, I made this tomato soup a few weeks ago from my dehydrated tomatoes, a pinch of baking soda, chili powder, garlic .........some other veggies.........and my son says to me, "mom this tastes kind of like nacho cheese flavored soup". (there was no cheese or cheese powder in it)

So I'm thinking, in the cheese powdered flavored chips, I'll put in some chili powder, garlic and a pinch of baking soda with ground of dehydrated tomatoes too. Don't you love how your fingers turn orange with the nacho cheese powder? If I could make that, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## blissful (Oct 20, 2011)

Son and I made one of the three large packages of corn tortillas into chips last night.
We haven't tried the spritzing salt water on them yet, maybe today.

I made a cheese veggie spice mix in the food processor, it took quite a while to powder. It isn't exactly nacho cheesse, nice color, interesting taste.

I dehydrated
3 large tomatoes
2 green peppers
1 red pepper (not hot)
1 bulb of garlic cloves
3 small onions microwaved until soft, <1/2 cup

Then added them to the processor with:
1/2 cup cheddar whey powder
1 T chili powder
1 and 1/2 teaspoons of turmeric (for color)
1 T salt

It's a reddish brown powder. Finer than chili powder or salt.
Nothing sticks to the baked chips once baked. I read somewhere to brush them again with oil, apply seasonings and bake for a short time.

We're going to try citric acid and chili powder in a spice grinder for another flavor. Wish me luck! This isn't nearly as easy (blending flavors) as I thought it might be.


----------



## lyndalou (Oct 20, 2011)

I've made pita chips by brushing them with olive oil (spraying is a good idea) and sprinkling Zaatar on them. Delicious. I get the spice mix at a Middle Easter grocery store in Virginia Beach when I'm there visiting our son. It's worth trying.


----------

